

Aaron Swartz: prosecution or persecution - Create
http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/latenightlive/aaron-swartz3a-prosecution-or-persecution/4500208

======
JonnieCache
A calm, sensitive broadcast which gets to the facts of what aaron did and did
not do in that closet. Although there is no new information here, it is
heartening to see accurate details concisely conveyed to the public at large.

